
Ask HN: Any idea for the missing slack bot? - richerlariviere
Hi folks! I&#x27;m new to slack bot creation and I would like to learn it while doing something useful. Do you have an idea of slack bot to enhance your workplace in order to make you feel more happy and productive at work?<p>Thanks for your input!
======
richerarc
Maybe a HN slackbot, ask him about a subject, and get few HN post about it

